# 6th Annual SoCal240SX.org Summer meet 06.25.05 Mile Square Park



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

This is year #6 of this annual ritual.... for the old timers, you guys already know the drill.

For newbies, here's all the info:

1999, ~25 people.
2000, ~45 people.
2001, ~70+ people.
2002, 90+ people.
2003, 130+ people.
2004, 150+ @ California Speedway
2005...... ??

Saturday, June 25th 2005
11AM - 3PM

Mile Square Park, Fountain Valley CA 
http://www.ocparks.com/milesquare/

We will be in the southeast corner, off Euclid and Warner.

Parking entry fee is $4, this is charged by the Orange County Parks and Recreation department.

Food will be provided on a first come, first serve basis. Most likely it will be like previous years, I front the food bill and you guys pay me back later.

And as always, no burnouts or stupid car driving stunts. You drive crazy, I call the cops on you.

More information to be added, as well as updated on www.socal240sx.org

And.... I'm working on having some "special" cars at the park. Cars you normally don't get to see on a "public road". Two years ago we had the Signal Auto S15 there....

See you all there!

-alex


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here's some updated information on the meet itself...

It will be at Mile Square Park, at the southeast corner of the park near the Warner/Euclid intersection. As stated it will be from 11AM till 3PM.

Food cost to be determined, but it will include the reservation fee that I am paying for to hold the spot in the park. Entrance is $5/car, this is charged by the park.


Now, a few VERY IMPORTANT RULES:

- No speeding of ANY KIND in the park. If you have to shift to 2nd gear, you are driving TOO FAST.
- No revving of engine, no burnouts, no display of penii, bottom line is, no one gives a crap about your ego.
- If you screw around, I will kick you out of the park. A Zero-tolerance rule is in effect. First warning = you being given the boot.

I have to be strict with the rules, because the park now has a policy against car clubs because of a few bad events in the past. The ranger is holding me personally responsible for all your conducts and actions at the park, and frankly I want to come back next year to such an awesome location. And if someone screws up, we're all getting the boot... and I really do not want to make a fool out of anyone by having to state that the meet was cancelled early because of one person's fuckup.

Oh, and another reason for not screwing around: if you piss off the rangers they WILL call the Sheriff's Dept.





Directions:

From South OC/San Diego:

I-5 north to I-405 North
Exit Euclid, head north
After passing Warner, make a left at next available turn into park, then park to the left after passing the ranger station. 


From LA County:

I-605/405 south to 405 south
Exit Warner Ave. EAST
Left @ Euclid
Make left @ next available turn into park, same as above.

From Riverside/San Bernadino County:

60/91 west, 57 South
Take 22 west
Exit Euclid, head south
About 3-4 miles down, make right into park before you hit Warner. The park starts at Edinger and ends at Warner.
Same as above.

If you have any questions contact me at [email protected]




-alex


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi again,

I have extremely good news! We'll have *almost* free food at the meet!

I received an unexpected email from a 240SX owner (that has also been to many MSP meets in the past), that he has the means to provide us with tons of free hot dogs and burgers... unfortunately there is still drinks, condiments, and the reservation fee for the park...

The fee for food will be $2 PER PERSON. There will be about 200 burgers and 100 hot dogs for you guys to munch on... if anyone wishes to donate ice for ice chest, and/or condiments, feel free to bring whatever you want.



And on a side note: One of the main reasons why I posted the rules regarding the meet, was that there was an accident last month where a street racing accident in broad daylight killed a 10 year old girl. One of the cars involved was a 240SX... and this incident happened RIGHT NEXT TO MILE SQUARE PARK. I know not everyone deserves to be labeled as "bad people", but from the park's point of view, they've seen too many gatherings and events to know what may/may not happen, and unfortunately car gatherings are considered "high risk".

So let's go out, have fun, and show that we are all a bunch of law-abiding enthusiasts just wanting to have a day of fun in the sun.

-alex


----------



## S13slide (Apr 8, 2005)

so from what i read in the website www.socal240sx.org the meet has been postponed


----------

